# So what is your pet peeve?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Today I was thinking how one of my BIGGEST pet peeves is when someone in the EXPRESS lane at the grocery store PAYS BY CHECK!!!!!!! I want to tap them on the shoulder and say 1) excuse me, we are now in the 21st century--have you ever hear of a DEBIT CARD??? 2) If you're going to write a check KINDLY DO SO IN A NON-EXPRESS LANE.

I'm glad I got that off my chest


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

One of my biggest pet peeves is people who are habitually late. To me, they are saying that their time is more important than mine.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Express Lane with 50 items, just bites at me. I would once like the check out lady to ask them to load back up and move to another isle.







Or a siren go off saying.....cheater....cheater read the sign.









Another one that kills me is to see a mother dealing with baby or small kids in restaurant and the father sitting across table stuffing his face not helping, wondering if she ever gets to have a hot meal. I always wish they would bite their tongue.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> Today I was thinking how one of my BIGGEST pet peeves is when someone in the EXPRESS lane at the grocery store PAYS BY CHECK!!!!!!! I want to tap them on the shoulder and say 1) excuse me, we are now in the 21st century--have you ever hear of a DEBIT CARD??? 2) If you're going to write a check KINDLY DO SO IN A NON-EXPRESS LANE.
> 
> I'm glad I got that off my chest
> 
> ...


Oh I know! The worst is when they just stand there while everything's being rung up, and only start to dig out the checkbook once the cashier is done, instead of filling out everything but the amount while they're waiting. It seems this is inevitable with people who use checkbooks!









But anyway, my biggest one is SLOW DRIVERS!!! I don't even speed too much, (honest!) but people need to at least go the speed limit. Nothing makes me madder than someone going 35 in a 45 LOL. I wouldn't be this way if the town wasn't full of old people, and this didn't happen to me every time I went anywhere....

(Can you tell I tend to be just a bit impatient?)


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Oh I know! The worst is when they just stand there while everything's being rung up, and only start to dig out the checkbook once the cashier is done, instead of filling out everything but the amount while they're waiting. It seems this is inevitable with people who use checkbooks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooh isnt that the WORST??? i hate when there's a long line and they wait to do it, and then fumble around for a pen...etc...arrrrgghhhh..... helloooooDEBITCARDS!

i think my biggest pet peeve is when people just don't flippin' listen. they ask a question and dont bother to listen to the answer. then ask a ridiculous question right after, which....had they listened, they would not be asking...

the store i work at sells tickets to baseball games. single game tickets do not go on sale until march. so when someone comes in and says "yeah, i need four tickets to the july game with the red sox...." i say, "i'm sorry, tickets dont go on sale until march..." and they follow up with, "well, what do you have in the bleachers? what's available in the field box?" um, NOTHING because they havent gone on sale yet... "so i cant get them until march? would i be able to go to the box office and get them?" no, same company, same ticket pool... "can i get them online?"





















"yes, that's exactly what you do. here's your sign."































ann marie and the "and she does that







she actually bangs her head on the countertop!" buttercup


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

1.BAD manners . 2. Judgemental people , especially ones who don't even know you . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

All the people in front of me on line, I get all the annoying ones








never fails I get them..Returns kill me they sit there and ask every question under the sun, while I am in back of them, they fight cause their coupon didnt work or they were overcharged a penny








The slowest driver is there, right in front of me, the bus, the truck and the best of the best
the friggin STUDENT DRIVER














I wanna kill myself over the student driver...



Thanks I needed that!!!









ANDREA~


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

My BIGGEST pet peeve of all time, is when people have bad table manners. My parents taught me how to hold the fork and knife the right way, and nothing is more irritating to me than going out to eat and seeing people (including my boyfriend







) still hold the fork like a little kid. He holds his fork in his hand like a fist when he cuts! ITS SO ANNOYING!!!!!!!







lol. I also hate when ppl slurp soup. I think THAT IS SO GROSS hehehe


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I hate it when people smack their lips while eating. I don't like the sound or the looking at the train wreck going on in there. Another thing that bothers me is when people pronounce the word "you" as "chew" especially in songs.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, where do I even start... Here's some of my pet peeves, in no particular order:
--bad grammar and bad spelling on signs like the sign outside a florist for rose bokays!
--Buicks, my family and I have been doing some non-scientific research and it appears that 90% of the time that a driver is going really slow, they're driving a Buick! This doesn't mean that all Buick drivers are slow, just that most slow drivers are in Buicks.
--straws that are too long for the cups, I'm afraid that they'll go up my nose somehow and into my brain.
--cheese powder, like from Doritos or Cheetos. I hate that stuff because it gets all over my fingers!!!

Yep, that's some of my pet peeves. 

Josie says: My pet peeve is when my mom eats string cheese and doesn't give me any!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

RUDENESS is a big thing that bothers me. I try my best to be polite, even in unpleasant situations. But often, it doesn't seem like anyone else is even trying. At a takeout restaurant the other day, the cook made our sandwiches but forgot to put our "appetizer" thingys in the oven. Handed us the sandwiches, and we said, "oh where are the other things" very calmly, and he got SO upset and RUDE to us. After cooking the appetizers he threw them around while transferring them from the pan to the takeout box (all of this is happening behind a glass countertop partition) and THREW the box at us. What the .... ??? So yeah, rudeness. I've had about enough of it lately and it seems to be a growing trend. 

Because I was an English major and have always been careful about spelling and such, it drives me bonkers when, at work, I see a sentence like this (I edit insurance reports typed by field reps): 

"Contact overseas the Daily operations of the busness." 

And that's being generous -- I have seen some that make you wonder if the rep typed it, or if his 5-year-old child or perhaps a family pet typed it. RaNdoM CapItaLiZatIoN, badd speling, and other general abuse of the English language really gets to me. Steph [Phesty] I'm dying at "rose bokays"


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Mine's kind of stupid but I hate it when you go into a public restroom and the whole thing is empty but the next person has to go into the stall right next to you! Drives me insane, like I really need you that close to me!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My biggest pet peeve has to be when parents belittle or scream at their children. There's really no need for it & especially not in a public place.







A friend of my friend once asked me " How do you get your kids to listen & do what you want them to without yelling or telling them over & over - You're so soft spoken." I told her everyone has their own way but to me & my kids we deal with each with respect.







Communicating works better than me screaming & them tuning me out. Always worked when I was teaching, too. I can't tolerate the teachers that yell so much at their classroom - They just shouldn't be there, in my opinion!


----------



## xwithoutu (Dec 22, 2006)

I can't stand the way my neighbor chews her food. She like works her mouth funny and shoves it in her mouth like she's starved to death. I can't stand it. 

I can't stand bad grammer either. Such as won't and want. or No and Know. Things like that. And when 13 year olds spell woman, womon. You go to school for a reason. My ex said he got straight A's last year, yet he has bad grammer. I am a major read and have always liked English so I'm fairly good with grammer. I was thinking how the heck did you get straight A's when you can't spell? My 10 year old cousin spells better than some people that I know.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

One of mine is when people "snap" or "pop" their Gum







drives me crazy!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I get really annoyed & peeved about how some people don't know how to have a normal conversation. They will talk loudly & don't even wait until I have finished a sentence. I have a sister-in-law that is so bad about this,I no longer even try to talk with her because I know I will be interupted everytime I begin a sentence & if I try to continue,she only gets louder & louder & talks over me.That is not my definition of a 2 way conversation.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Haha these are great- real stress relievers! Ok so here are some of mine:
Loud breathers- like if I am sitting in a class room next to a person and they are breathing so loudly that it is interrupting my exam that I am trying to concentrate on- you wouldnt believe how often this happens to me!
Slow drivers (someone mentioned this)
When the television is very loud- my parents are going deaf I think and they keep the TV so loud- it hurts my head...and especially when the commercials come on bc you know they are always even LOUDER than the regular show
When people talk with their mouth full and they push their food into the side of their cheek so they are talking with this big bulge in their cheek- like hello, after all that effort, you couldnt just swallow! (I think someone mentioned this already too)
OK im sure there are more but these are popping into my head right now!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> RaNdoM CapItaLiZatIoN, badd speling, and other general abuse of the English language really gets to me. Steph.[/B]


Ha - tell me about abuse of the English language.








I would also like to add to your list: 
Gratuitou's u'se of apo'strophe's. Thank's to... potatoe(+/- the e)'s and Mr Dan Quayle - wa'sn tit? (methinks the culprit was one and the same person of a ma'sculine per'sua'sion)


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm pretty laid back, but its the really weird and simple things that annoy me. For instance, people who put their dishes in the sink instead of the dishwasher when the dishwasher is right by the sink where EYERYONE can see it. I know I'm not the only one who can see the stupid dishwasher but one would think ours in the new invisible model. Other things similar to that bother me also, like I truly believe I may be the only individual within 100 miles of my house that is physically capable of changing the toilet paper roll. Its the same issue too, I mean they get out the new roll, set it beside the old one, but can't seem to take off the old one and throw it away and put the new roll ON the toilet paper roll. ROCKET SCIENCE









I also hate it when people aren't nice to waiters/waitresses. I love to go to this great Hibachi place where they cook Japanese food right in front of you, but I don't like not knowing who you're going to have to sit with at the table where the food is cooked. Sometimes I want to say "I didn't come with them" especially when the food is great and someones sitting there talking poorly about it where the cook can hear.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

How about teeth scraping across the fork!!







My husband has fake teeth from when he was a kid and they got knocked out and he does this. He can't feel it but I can sure hear it! You'd think after 20 years of marriage he'd know I'm gonna get mad when he does this!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> --straws that are too long for the cups, I'm afraid that they'll go up my nose somehow and into my brain.[/B]



*HAHAHAHAHAHA....This one has to win the prize!!!! *


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

*You guys have already listed a bunch of mine.*


Cashiers who have to tell you their whole life story while _your change is in their hands _ so you can't leave until they're done whining.....OMG this is so at the top of my list.









Medical people who wear gloves to perform a sterile procedure.....but meanwhile there opening drawers, wiping their hair out of their eyes, touching door knobs.......ya, thats really sterile....









Making a doctors appt, *running your ass off to get there ON TIME*...only to sit there for an hour....oooh that burns my butt.

Parents who don't parent their children. Like if you have company, and this one child is being blatently obnoxious and the parent doesn't say a word....








Slow drivers.....ugh...especially when they pull out in front of you when *no one else * is coming for miles...then they drive at a snales pace.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

This one is not very nice, so sorry, but stupid people really irritate me. You know the ones I am talking about - the ones who ask the dumbest questions ever and cannot seem to comprehend the answer. 

It also bugs the crud out of me to be in a restaurant and there are children yelling and running around and just behaving badly in general, and their parents are totally oblivious to it. We were in a nice restaurant once, trying to have a nice quiet dinner, and at the table next to us was a couple with 2 kids. The boy was probably 6 or 7 - he kept banging his silverware on the table like a drum, which was quite annoying. Then he turned his car sideways and started kicking the legs on my chair. His parents saw what he was doing but said nothing, even though I had given them "the look" several time. I finally turned around and told them either they could take control of their child or I would ask the manager to do it. One elderly gentleman sitting close by thanked me. The parents did make him sit quietly and they left as soon as the waiter brought them the check.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

people who go to places like target (I hardly ever go to walmart because its full of people like this) and they are there with their friends and are too worried about having a conversation with the friend than taking care of their kids!! letting their kids run around, knock around stuff, screaming.... disrespectful, makes me want to take them out myself and give them a good spanking


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

ok, here's my biggest thing...
I realize I'm in a minority, but I actually STOP at stop signs. I've become even more consistent about this since our most recent move. We live right next to a 4-way stop where cars are constantly colliding because people don't stop like they're supposed to. But my peeve is not the people that don't come to a complete stop. Firstly, it's the people that *don't even slow down* at stop signs. My 2nd problem is the people that, while I'm taking the time to stop (because hey - it's a STOP sign), they gesture for me to "go on ahead and go first." I KNOW it's my turn to go. I'm not waiting on your blessing. I got to the stop sign before you. I just happen to be stopping at the stop sign. Lastly, are the people that get pi**ed of at ME because I stop at a stop sign.
Logically I know that life is too short to allow yourself to get worked up over silly things (peeves number 2 and 3). But for some reason it just drives me batty.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> people who go to places like target (I hardly ever go to walmart because its full of people like this) and they are there with their friends and are too worried about having a conversation with the friend than taking care of their kids!! letting their kids run around, knock around stuff, screaming.... disrespectful, makes me want to take them out myself and give them a good spanking[/B]


ooooh that annoys me too. we had an instance this week in our mall, a woman "lost" one of her 5 kids (all under the age of 5) b/c she was too d*mn busy chatting away on her cellphone. then she has the NERVE to blame the oldest child b/c he was "supposed to be watching her" !!!!!! i'm like, "HE's FIVE!! he probably doesnt even know that the blinky shoes on his feet are even on HIS OWN feet....how can he be 'in charge' of another small child???????" 
the security guards were so frustrated with her b/c she didnt even know what her kid was wearing. she kept saying, "I don't know! Her daddy dressed her today! I didnt dress her, how should I KNOW????"





































i think they must have found the girl (probably off looking for NEW, BETTER parents....) b/c i didnt see anything on the news about it...

ann marie and the "we both have short attention spans too....but we are ALWAYS near one another...oh look! cookies!" buttercup


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> My 2nd problem is the people that, while I'm taking the time to stop (because hey - it's a STOP sign), they gesture for me to "go on ahead and go first." I KNOW it's my turn to go. I'm not waiting on your blessing. I got to the stop sign before you. I just happen to be stopping at the stop sign.[/B]


Oh, man -- this makes me CRAZY!!! It's like -- "HEY! Who put YOU in charge of traffic flow!?!" I get crazed about this, Heidi. Thanks for reminding me -- my blood pressure rachets up a couple of notches just thinking about this. {Easy there, girl...}


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I really don't have very many, but here's a couple.









1) People that call and have a total conversation with my voice mail for like 10 minutes.









2) The neighbor lady down the street that walks her Scotty dog every morning and stops right in front of my window where my dogs suddenly go insane when they see her and that dog crapping in my bushes.









3) The dogs that crap in my bushes and the owners look around and if they don't see you watching they sneak off and leave the crap in your yard for you to pickup.









4) Rude waitresses and waiters and bad service.







You're gonna be doing this







when you see your tip! 

5) Last but not least. Hubby and his constant watching of VH1 Classic Rock every single morning. I have no desire to hear AC/DC, Van Halen, Def Leppard or anybody else from the 80's at 5:00 AM.









Have to add these, just remembered.

6) Ladies driving to work talking on their cell, holding it on their shoulder while holding a Starbucks in their left hand, looking in the miror and putting on makeup with the right hand and driving with their knee!









7) This is a new one. The other night hubby and I were driving down the freeway doing about 70 and we pass a car with an older lady and I could see she was reading. I thought maybe she was checking directions for where she was going, but NO!! She had a book with a little booklight attached and was actually reading and enjoying her book driving 70 down the dark freeway!!!! OMG!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gee there are so many mentioned here that are most of mine








One thing that really gets up my nose is when flying back to Aust. it's a long flight over the pond, like 12 to 13 hours and you get lumbered with an uncontrollable child either in front or behind. The one in front is either peering over the back of the seat and yelling or constantly reclining the seat up and down grrrrrrrrrrr or the one behind is constantly shoving his feet into the back of your seat or kicking it, and the parents are just either sitting there watching the tv, reading or asleep. This drives me crazy double grrrrrrrrr








Another is the semis on the interstate, they scare the crap out of me, they think they own the entire road and either pull out in front of you at a screaming pace and cut you right off, or they get next to you and sit there. This really plays on my nerves cos they just don't even care about the other perosn on the road. A lot of times too one will pull out of a line of them and sit in front of you and slow down, I have to say this infuriates hubby and he gets all peed off and then I get really nervous








I dislike seeing someone picking their nose, for goodness sake do it in private if you must, but not in a public place








Another is the bloke who just has to scratch his crotch right when you are looking in his direction, how rude is that?








I also dislike it when people think they are a cut above you and the rest of the world and look down on others and belittle them and demand that everyone stand up and take notice of them, lets face it we are all human beings and it isn't all that hard to smile and be nice to our fellow men and women.
One of my biggest pet dislikes is when people assume things that I may have done or said or listen to idle gossip that is totally untrue, that really bugs me, I consider myself to be a fair person and I wouldn't deliberately hurt anyone







I found this type of thing is common in a large workforce.
Oh boy, I feel so much better now I have all that off my chest, what a great thread


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I get really ticked off when people ask me if Josie is a Bichon.





















I don't really know why I get so offended, but she's a maltipoo!!! I know that she looks like a Bichon puppy, but for some reason I just hate the "B word!"

Oh, and people who smell bad!!!! I know that not everyone has the financial resources to have new clothes, but soap is not that expensive!!!!! How can you not notice when your body odor is leaving a green smoke trail behind you!!!

Or, people who stink like cigarette smoke. I was in Hobby Lobby the other day looking for some yarn and this woman walked up and stood next to me and she smelled so strongly of cigarette smoke that I started coughing. Yuck, yuck, yuck!!!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I have so many! A lot of them have already been said, but here are just a few:

People who don't pick up their dog's doo-doo on the sidewalk and leave it there for someone to step in. This happens all the time in my neighborhood. My favorite shoes got ruined this way, and no way am I cleaning poo out of the bottom of my shoes, so I threw them away.

I hate it when two or three people are walking towards me on the sidewalk and no one steps aside to let me through, so I have to walk on the grass or on the road. Or couples who are holding hands while they walk and can't let go for one second to let me by.

Men who spit on the sidewalk. This happens all the time in my city, there's nasty spit everywhere. And it's always men who do it. What is that about?

People who go to the gym when they're sick and cough and sneeze all over the equipment. Also people who come to work when they're sick and infect everyone. I think people need to stay home when they're sick.

I have so many more, but I'll spare you.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Apologies!! I'm a laid back, Buick-driving, check-writing person who asks the store clerks how their day is going. I'm not so good with spelling and terrible with grammar. I earned As and Bs in almost every subject in college but received a "D" in English 101. My last two cars have been Buick Regals and I love them - my husband is a manager at a large Buick dealership, so I get great deals on the Buicks and my service is at cost. (I've been trying to talk him into working at some type of "luxury car" dealership though.) About the slow driving - I frequently get flipped off because I drive the speed limit!! What's up with this?!?! A couple of years ago, one of my New Year's resolutions was to improve my grammar. I bought a Gregg Reference Manual and planned to read through it. Ugh!! I just couldn't do it. If some of you want to correct my spelling and grammar, I won't be offended. Also, I promise to do better in the check-out lines and with the store clerks. 

Joy


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Apologies!! I'm a laid back, Buick-driving, check-writing person who asks the store clerks how their day is going. I'm not so good with spelling and terrible with grammar. I earned As and Bs in almost every subject in college but received a "D" in English 101. My last two cars have been Buick Regals and I love them - my husband is a manager at a large Buick dealership, so I get great deals on the Buicks and my service is at cost. (I've been trying to talk him into working at some type of "luxury car" dealership though.) About the slow driving - I frequently get flipped off because I drive the speed limit!! What's up with this?!?! A couple of years ago, one of my New Year's resolutions was to improve my grammar. I bought a Gregg Reference Manual and planned to read through it. Ugh!! I just couldn't do it. If some of you want to correct my spelling and grammar, I won't be offended. Also, I promise to do better in the check-out lines and with the store clerks.
> 
> Joy[/B]


















that's funny!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Great post








Perfect spelling and grammar - but you knew that anyway, didn't you?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Apologies!! I'm a laid back, Buick-driving, check-writing person who asks the store clerks how their day is going. I'm not so good with spelling and terrible with grammar. I earned As and Bs in almost every subject in college but received a "D" in English 101. My last two cars have been Buick Regals and I love them - my husband is a manager at a large Buick dealership, so I get great deals on the Buicks and my service is at cost. (I've been trying to talk him into working at some type of "luxury car" dealership though.) About the slow driving - I frequently get flipped off because I drive the speed limit!! What's up with this?!?! A couple of years ago, one of my New Year's resolutions was to improve my grammar. I bought a Gregg Reference Manual and planned to read through it. Ugh!! I just couldn't do it. If some of you want to correct my spelling and grammar, I won't be offended. Also, I promise to do better in the check-out lines and with the store clerks.
> 
> Joy[/B]



















I love your post, Joy! Your spelling and grammar look great to me but I think you know that. Heehee. 

I'll confess, the people who get upset at check-writers make me look like this







probably because I write checks.







But it takes just as long to process and sign a credit card as it does to write a check.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Parents who don't parent their children. Like if you have company, and this one child is being blatently obnoxious and the parent doesn't say a word....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> It also bugs the crud out of me to be in a restaurant and there are children yelling and running around and just behaving badly in general, and their parents are totally oblivious to it. We were in a nice restaurant once, trying to have a nice quiet dinner, and at the table next to us was a couple with 2 kids. The boy was probably 6 or 7 - he kept banging his silverware on the table like a drum, which was quite annoying. Then he turned his car sideways and started kicking the legs on my chair. His parents saw what he was doing but said nothing, even though I had given them "the look" several time. I finally turned around and told them either they could take control of their child or I would ask the manager to do it. One elderly gentleman sitting close by thanked me. The parents did make him sit quietly and they left as soon as the waiter brought them the check.[/B]





> people who go to places like target (I hardly ever go to walmart because its full of people like this) and they are there with their friends and are too worried about having a conversation with the friend than taking care of their kids!! letting their kids run around, knock around stuff, screaming.... disrespectful, makes me want to take them out myself and give them a good spanking[/B]


normally, i find people without children make these comments... however, i have two young children of my own and that is my BIGGEST pet peeve. 

also, i have no problem with public assistance or welfare...when used properly... but there are many people in my town (which i'm hopefully soon to be leaving) that use it as a lifestyle. i'm currently a stay at home mother, but when i was working, i felt, not only were they sponging off the government, but *I* was forcibly contributing to them to sit on their a$$ and neglect their 5 children (all under the age of 8). i don't know why that irritates me so.

(and my grammar and spelling is no where near perfect...sorry)


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I really don't have very many, but here's a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> [normally, i find people without children make these comments... however, i have two young children of my own and that is my BIGGEST pet peeve.
> 
> also, i have no problem with public assistance or welfare...when use properly... but there are many people in my town (which i'm hopefully soon to be leaving) that use it as a lifestyle. i'm currently a stay at home mother, but when i was working, i felt, not only were they sponging off the government, but *I* was forcibly contributing to them to sit on their a$$ and neglect their 5 children (all under the age of 8). i don't know why that irritates me so.
> 
> (and my grammar and spelling is no where near perfect...sorry)[/B]


Carrie, as you know I have children and a grandchild, we just always made sure that they did not disturb others when in public. I imagine you are the same way. As for the welfare issue, I am with you on that one. My Daughter-in-laws family think it is a free pass to not work and the more babies they have, the more they can collect. It irritates me endlessly that our tax dollars, which are earned from hard work, go to help them with this "lifestyle". Due to tax credits for all of their children - her sister got a bigger tax refund than we did. It also irks me to be in line at the grocery store and the person ahead of me is paying for the groceries with a Quest card, which is used here in place of food stamps, and then have all their cigarettes, beer, soda, etc rung up seperately. Boy, this question has really opened up a can of worms, hasn't it????


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=314147
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, there's nothing wrong with writing checks--but save it for a regular check-out line, not the EXPRESS LANE (that was my point)









I have two young children, a puppy, a 125 year old house, a husband who not only works full time but is in school full time, up until recently I worked parttime and I'm currently going through some potentially serious health dilemmas--I'm entitled to have a pet peeve or two
























These posts are cracking me up









I thought of another one...when my husband is breathing on me when he's sleeping...I just don't like breath on me when I'm trying to fall asleep. And if he's sick his nose whistles, although I try to be a bit more compassionate during those times


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Carrie and Cheryl, I'm with you. I have a neighbor who is on disablity because of back problems, but is able to cut down trees, get on top of his house and reroof it and do a number of other strenuous activities. I am *paying * for his new roof.














Also, I know of a young girls that get pregnant and won't get married because the government will give them more money if they are single and just living with the guy. What are we teaching our young people by rewarding them in this way?? I guess my biggest pet peeve is to see a mother out with her children and she is all dolled up. She has her scupltured nails on, hair perfectly colored with 2 or 3 shades and dressed to the nines with expensive shoes and bag -- BUT her children are totally ragged. Clothes way too small. Short sleeves on with no coat and it's cold outside. Face and hair looking like it's not been washed or combed in days. And she is in line paying with food stamps, but she looks like a model and her kids look neglected. It is just tooo sad. I think a mother should sacrifice for her children!! I'll get down now.









Pam


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> And if he's sick his nose whistles, although I try to be a bit more compassionate during those times[/B]


Omg that made me laff, I am the same, tell him to shove some vasoline up his snout to oil the whistle





















or roll over


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=314174
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You're right. All of us have people and situations which irritate us. Sounds like you have quite a bit to deal with. We don't have children, this might explain why I'm more laid back. I'm sorry about your health issues. Hope the potentially serious health issues end up NOT being serious.

Joy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=314204
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, there's nothing wrong with writing checks--but save it for a regular check-out line, not the EXPRESS LANE (that was my point)









I have two young children, a puppy, a 125 year old house, a husband who not only works full time but is in school full time, up until recently I worked parttime and I'm currently going through some potentially serious health dilemmas--I'm entitled to have a pet peeve or two
























These posts are cracking me up









I thought of another one...when my husband is breathing on me when he's sleeping...I just don't like breath on me when I'm trying to fall asleep. And if he's sick his nose whistles, although I try to be a bit more compassionate during those times















[/B][/QUOTE]





You're right. All of us have people and situations which irritate us. Sounds like you have quite a bit to deal with. We don't have children, this might explain why I'm more laid back. I'm sorry about your health issues. Hope the potentially serious health issues end up NOT being serious.

Joy
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks--me too on the health issues not being serious--I have two cysts on my right breast and a polyp in my uterus, just detected in the past month. I had been very run down with extremely heavy monthly periods--that's why they started testing (ultrasounds, mammograms, etc). Prior to that I had been very healthy, I ran several miles per day, etc. Anyway, one doctor is insisting on doing biopsies and the other (my 2nd opinion who is alot more experienced in these things) is claiming that at my age (37) I shouldn't need any futher tests but only to "keep an eye" on things. I'm still not sure what I should do. I hate being in limbo. I also don't want cancer. Anyway, that is my "health issue." But I'm mostly a very upbeat person that uses alot of humor to make it through the days--truthfully, not much bothers me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You ladies are cracking me up
















I guess my biggest peeve would have to be myself









I get on my own nerves!! I can put together security specs for Government and Local agencies, yet I can't figure out how to put a flippin' video on Youtube. I have a terrible sense of direction, and darn near get lost on a daily basis. I forget Birthdays, one year I forgot my own. Yep, I am my own pet peeve


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I had to think about this but was gently







reminded today when I pulled through the drive-thru window at Wendy's to pick up some lunch for hubby. I hate it when I say.....

me: I would like a Classic single please

the window: would that be a combo or just a sandwich only

me: no, just a Classic single please

the window: would you like cheese on that single?

me: a regular Classic single please NO cheese



I wanted to say this:

me: I would like a Classic single please

the window: would that be a combo or just a sandwich only?

me: ummmmm..... dingbat I think I just ordered just a sandwich 









the window: would you like cheese on that single?

me: HELLO..........did I order a Classic Single with Cheese?......NO I ordered a Classic Single thank you, no cheese











By the time I had finished placing the order I wanted to sing that commercial song from the holidays....







ding fries are done,







ding fries are done,







ding gotta run,







ding fries are done.







Ding ding ding...HELLO!











This is my pet peeve and it bugs the crap out of me...by the time you are done ordering you have no clue what you just ordered. Well, you know what you think you ordered but the fry daddy at the window has his own version.







ding fries are done!


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

haha these are great!!!!

My pet peeves are mostly strange. I'm lucky my fiancee puts up with me









1) This is my normal one, count me IN on the unparented children. I apparently have an incredible evil eye that screams 'can you protect your child from me' that has actually made parents shut up and scoop that kid up and leave. I can't do it on command, just when irritated, but my fiancee tells me that it is really scary.

2) Files. Nail files in the cubicle next to me makes my fingers and toes curl up. Same for fingernail/toenail clippers. Do that stuff at HOME!! Snip snip snip rasp rasp ewwww!!!! SO GROSS! (Similarly, nail clippings. Why do people have to PLAY with them after they cut them off? I see them bending them! And they don't always throw them out!)

3) My own belly button. I'm an inny and I'm always irrationally scared when I clean it, what if it comes open and my guts come out? And why is it ANCHORED in one place? And what if something got in there and I didn't know and ate me up? I've always been scared of this since I was a little kid, I KNOW it's irrational.









4) Anything to do with teeth. My face came out 2nd best in an argument with the sidewalk in the 6th grade and I can STILL hear the sound of my teeth breaking, people flossing or hearing other people brushing their teeth just incites panic and nausea in me. I have a compulsive flosser near me at the office and I always have to go for a drink of water when I hear the box pop open.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> 6) Ladies driving to work talking on their cell, holding it on their shoulder while holding a Starbucks in their left hand, looking in the miror and putting on makeup with the right hand and driving with their knee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha move to Atlanta and this is Georgia 400. southbound, of course, from the North Fulton suburbs to Phipps Plaza where the soccer moms spend their husbands' money.









Beware of the SUV-weilding Soccer Moms!























time for a drink.
ann marie and the "yeah, and most of those SoccerMom-Driven SUVs/Luxury Cars apparently don't come equipped with the all-important (and seemingly NEW and INNOVATIVE) Turn Signal Package...." buttercup


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> the "yeah, and most of those SoccerMom-Driven SUVs/Luxury Cars apparently don't come equipped with the all-important (and seemingly NEW and INNOVATIVE) Turn Signal Package...." buttercup
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































That amazing turn signal technology doesn't seem to have reached my neck of the woods either!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> 4) Anything to do with teeth. My face came out 2nd best in an argument with the sidewalk in the 6th grade and I can STILL hear the sound of my teeth breaking, people flossing or hearing other people brushing their teeth just incites panic and nausea in me. I have a compulsive flosser near me at the office and I always have to go for a drink of water when I hear the box pop open.[/B]


I have the same pet peeve! I CANNOT stand when I hear people brushing their teeth. When I was home at Christmas my mom, for who knows what reason, would come out of her bathroom brushing her teeth and walk around the living room, kitchen, etc. while brushing her teeth making all the noises you try to make so that the toothpaste doesn't run down your face. SOOOOO freaking nasty! The noises give me the chills and make the hair on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=313940
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, what's wrong with SUV-weilding soccer moms?? I drive an SUV, one of my kids plays on the soccer league (thus making me a soccer mom) and to boot my husband is even a soccer coach!! (not at the moment, though, it's off season you know). SO NA NANA NA NA


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im a SUV soccer mom too, but i hate starbucks...

LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Hey, what's wrong with SUV-weilding soccer moms?? I drive an SUV, one of my kids plays on the soccer league (thus making me a soccer mom) and to boot my husband is even a soccer coach!! (not at the moment, though, it's off season you know). SO NA NANA NA NA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nononono! i drive an SUV too! (i hate it, anyone wanna buy it? LOL)

i mean the stereotypical tiny-woman-driver-in-enormous-vehicle-she-cant-control-but-can-drive-in-a-straight-line-while-she-cellphones-starbucks-and-makeups-the-entire-drive LOL THAT's the woman i'm referring to LOL

i dont starbucks-n-drive, but i do diet-coke-n-drive but i can stay fully between the painted lines on the road! LOL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't stand people who stand in front of a subway door or elevator, and don't step aside to let people off first.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=314488
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg I fit that description to a T--I'm 5'2" and weigh just over 100lbs, drive a huge SUV and I'm a soccer mom and drive all over the road cause I'm dialing information b/c I've forgotten the phone number to the fitness and racquet club and I'm checking my hair in the visor mirror. The only thing is I don't drink coffee--the last thing I need is more hyperactivity in my life, lol. 

What has my life come to?????







I'm really a very nice person--you would LOVE ME and I promise I wouldn't be one of your pet peeves. Please love me just as I am...I'm groveling...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I can't stand people who stand in front of a subway door or elevator, and don't step aside to let people off first.[/B]


 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...
















That and rude, obnoxious people in general. I simply ignore them.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=314597
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is sooo much worse in Boston's subway than NYC. We have these horrible trains you have to walk down stairs to get off of on our green line. During rush hour people will NOT get out of the way you so you can get down the steps to exit the train. PLUS the people waiting to get ON the train are in the way too. I just want to scream, "you know you CAN get back on the train if you step off for a min to let me off!." It is one of my greatest pet peeves and I have been known to get angry over it on my commute home. Thank goodness I can walk to my current internship!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I can't stand people who stand in front of a subway door or elevator, and don't step aside to let people off first.[/B]


Show your displeasure by pushing them onto the tracks.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=314597
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> What has my life come to?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha you're safe...you have maltese...we're all in the same boat (land yacht or real boat, haha)
and of COURSE we love you!!!!! 

ann marie and the "it's DIFFERENT when you have a small fluffy one like ME....rule application is VERY arbitrary!" buttercup


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh these are all pretty funny!

Mine are....
1. People who whistle.








2. People who clomp and drag their heels.








3. People who are negative but won't tolerate criticism of their negativity!.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

My pet peeves are simple. I can't stand people who are dishonest, I have no time what so ever for people like that.
I can't stand double standards, if your willing to extend the olive branch for one person, you should for all the others in your life.
People who parade around thinking they are so great and perfect and better than everyone else around them.
People who make people feel less valued compared to others.

On the lighter side

I also hate my feet being touched, lol, can't stand it.
People who spit there chewing gum on the ground for others to walk in.

I think I am a fairly tolerant person, and respect other people.

Do unto others as you would want them to do unto you.


----------

